# Hello



## princesskitty (Jun 10, 2005)

I came upon this group yesterday and decided I needed to be apart of this wonderful forum!

I am owned by 3 kitties. First we have Mojo who is a 5 year old Flame-point Himalayan that I recieved as a Christmas gift. He is just a big slobbering puffball who I love dearly. Second is Rizen who is a 4 year old pure white domestic kitty that was a rescue. She is my trouble maker kitty that loves to be into everything. Last but not least we have Joey who is a 3 year old pure white Maine Coone mix that was also a rescue. Joey is my special needs kitty that is the most precious lovable baby but has a wild side.

As soon as I can figure out how to post pictures I will get some on.


----------



## princesskitty (Jun 10, 2005)

*Pictures*

Ok I figured out how to do pics!

Mojo








Mo again








Rizen








Rizen again








Joey








Joey again


----------



## chilli (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi, welcome, I have 3 cats also, your cats are beautiful,


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what beautiful kittys! Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful furrys too


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I enjoyed all the kitty pictures, they're all so fluffy cute :wink:


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome to the forum!  nice pics, very adorable darling. i have a cat named mo too. very cool


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I just thought mojo looks very grumpy in that first picture hehe


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I love your cats!! Mojo reminds me so much of Kirby in the first opicture with that grumpy expression, cuteness!

Oh, and welcome, I'm sure you'll love it here!


----------



## Cybermoukette (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome ! 8) Hope you enjoy your stay here. You'll see, this forum is very friendly.

My name is Marie-Hélène, I'm from Paris and I shall be having a female kitten this summer. She was born end May.

Lovely cats you have there  I love the fourth picture with the white short-haired cat sleeping. Seems as if he were praying...


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Very nice*

a nice and playful looking group you have


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow your cats are beautiful!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Mojo, Rizen.... :lol: anyone else catch that? :mrgreen: :wiggle


----------

